# Too large for destination file system when its not.



## AphexDreamer (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm just trying to copy a .mpg file thats 4.67GB to my 16GB Ipod that has nothing on it and is freshly formated and it says it won't fit?

Everything and anything else copies but that. I had converted it from .mkv and neither the .mkv or the .mpg will copy over to it.

Any Ideas?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 4, 2009)

Apple are dicks.  I think their is a file size limit for MPG.  I don't think MKV is supported at all.

Simple test, covert it to Apple's format which is ACV or whatever the hell and then upload it.  It should work in their format with no issue.


----------



## RX-7 (Dec 4, 2009)

I had a problem putting a file larger than 4gb on a memory stick formatted for fat32, it may be a limiting factor for it


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 4, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm just trying to copy a .mpg file thats 4.67GB to my 16GB Ipod that has nothing on it and is freshly formated and it says it won't fit?
> 
> Everything and anything else copies but that. I had converted it from .mkv and neither the .mkv or the .mpg will copy over to it.
> 
> Any Ideas?



Fat and Fat32 can't handle files over 4GB, bummer really


----------



## Flyordie (Dec 4, 2009)

eXFAT32 can. 

Its max file size is like humongo..

File size limit of 64 ZiB, raised from 4 GiB in FAT32 <---


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks guys I'm going to try exfat now. I thought I was going crazy.

Ok its copying thanks!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 4, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> eXFAT32 can.
> 
> Its max file size is like humongo..



thanks for that info  didn't know that


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok you know what sucks is that my PS3 can't read exFat or NTFS only Fat32 so I guess there is no way for me to watch it on my ps3 then....


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 5, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok you know what sucks is that my PS3 can't read exFat or NTFS only Fat32 so I guess there is no way for me to watch it on my ps3 then....



Glad you got it working.

I thought PS3 could read NTFS?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 5, 2009)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Glad you got it working.
> 
> I thought PS3 could read NTFS?



No Sir.


----------

